# Hospitals/Doctors in Dubai



## aurorakchan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi

I want to go see a doctor for a consultation here who speaks English. Can someone recommend a hospital or practice that is not too expensive? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

aurorakchan said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to go see a doctor for a consultation here who speaks English. Can someone recommend a hospital or practice that is not too expensive?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Don't you have medical insurance? American hospital would be a good place to start but won't be cheap. For cheaper options it probably depends on what's wrong as to where's best to go.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

American hospital are well qualified team but highly expensive...whats going on with u aurorakchan?


----------



## aurorakchan (Feb 12, 2011)

no its actually for a friend. He has insurance, but it's crappy insurance where the premium is really high. He just wants to go see the doctor for a quick consultation. We heard Welcare Hospital is good. What do you guys think?





Bon Bon said:


> American hospital are well qualified team but highly expensive...whats going on with u aurorakchan?


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Does your _friend_ really have health insurance? If so, I don't understand the problem. Sorry, I've just never heard of an Expat here having substandard medical insurance. I'm sure the labor force here may not have the best insurance, but expats generally do, which begs the question: Why would your friend have accepted a job with such lacking medical insurance? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean, since most people here generally speak English. This includes doctors. Can you say what kind of doctor you are looking for, that might help.

Government healthcare is cheap, but you need to be a resident with a valid health card.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Google The Cedars international hospital in Dubai, i have used this hospital and personally thought it was excellent, research it to make sure they can offer you the help you need.


----------

